# Berlin Zoo



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

Been to Berlin zoo today whilst on holiday, 

They had some fabulous enclosures, lots that you people will like, the red pandas, coatmundi's, squirrels and primates. 

Must say small primate enclosures and diets (was lucky enough to time feeding) was impressive. Not going to lie, they were something to aspire to! 

Larger primates however, considering its Europe's largest landscape zoo, I was not impressed with at all! The Gorilla enclosure was tiny, when considering that there are 4 fully grown gorillas in there, and also they breed them all. Ratio of 1:3 (m:f) 

Also I know its not in this section, but big cat enclosures were small again all things considered. However I was impressed with the staff and interactions. 

Pics when I get back from Germany, as the wifi here is touchy. 

Just letting you all know Berlin is definitely worth the visit.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I was impressed with Berlin too and agree with you:2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Cant wait for pics!!


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

The thing with European Zoos is that, whilst some of their enclosure are state of the art and very spacious. Quite a few enclosures are still old fashioned.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Berlin is an awesome zoo, they do however suffer from the issue that most old zoos do in that they were built in an era when the care of animals wasn't as good as now. 
However, I think they've made a great job of updating, I'm particularly fond of the nocturnal area under the big cat house and I love the big aquarium, although not happy that you have to pay extra for it! 
Most of my pics are here if you're interested - Zoochat Gallery


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, sorry for such late updates ladies and gents been extremely busy since we came back, lots of fun as always

Most of the primate pictures are now up in an album on my profile if you would like to all view, there are a few pictures missing but most of the primate ones are up! 

Will keep adding them all over next day or two. 

Also I was fond of the giant aquarium, but also was un-happy with the additional charge, which isn't well explained at all! 

Nocturnal bit was also good, but I have videos here which made my holiday, there is a keeper of the big cats, which kisses the lions and puts her hands in the cage and strokes them and plays with them! I will try and upload it, but it was so amazing to watch!


----------



## TheProfessor (Apr 19, 2011)

Hit my photo limit on here :/ 

But most of the pictures are up there, lots of primate and big cat images  lol 

Just gives you an idea!


----------

